# Where do you start?



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

The only way I would touch that is with a total redo- shutting down the building. Perhaps a sealant can take care of the water entering the boxes.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

its hard to tell from the pictures just how many sticks of dynamite you would need to fix that.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Wow! It's like someone puked wire.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

When I look at that wiring all I see is $$$$$$$:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I agree with Dennis it all needs to be redone.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

william1978 said:


> I agree with Dennis it all needs to be redone.


Exactly, $$$$$$$$$$$:thumbup:


----------



## sparky105 (Sep 29, 2009)

The good thing about the hacks of teh world they make the pros losts of $$$4:thumbsup:


----------



## bward76 (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, what a rats nest.:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## BCSparkyGirl (Aug 20, 2009)

cha ching!


----------



## Bob Badger (Apr 19, 2009)

Rip it apart start again with a plan and it will come together nicely.

It realy does not look like that many circuits, clean up the LV crap and get that out of the way then deal with the feeders. 

You could make this look great ........ but I do agree with the others, there is no half way here, it's time to jump in and fix it right.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

We're dealing with the water situation first. 

This is for the kind of stuff that can not be turned off so we're planning to re feed it all temporary first, disconnect all the crap and hopefully re use some of the underground conduit runs.

Alot of this stuff is no longer in use, just left there. This building was built in the 30's I think.


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

Foam the inside of the pipes to stop the water and rip everything out when you get the job :thumbsup:


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Foam the inside of the pipes to stop the water and rip everything out when you get the job :thumbsup:


Foam the other end so they don't fill up with water. Duct seal doesn't keep water out?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I would start with a Cat D9.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> I would start with a Cat D9.



You can borrow my friends, Ill drive it down for you.:thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

electro916 said:


> You can borrow my friends, Ill drive it down for you.:thumbsup:


 
No, thank you. I've already got one.


----------



## electro916 (Jan 16, 2009)

480sparky said:


> No, thank you. I've already got one.



Damn, Im still living in the 1970's:laughing:


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

boy talk about a cluster. how does it even get that bad ?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> No, thank you. I've already got one.


 You need to use that thing.:laughing: Do you even know how to operate it?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

nice trencher 480 you use that for all your underground


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> .........Do you even know how to operate it?


 
I drive it to work every day. Does that count?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

480sparky said:


> I drive it to work every day. Does that count?


 Yes, that would count. Do you drive a CAT because it reminds you of a big piece of cheese?


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

william1978 said:


> Yes, that would count. Do you drive a CAT because it reminds you of a big piece of cheese?


Why, yes...... yes indeedy it does.

Now if you'll excuse me, I must scurry off to get some cheese..........


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

Being a rat does have its advantages. For instance, when you need to run a pull sting in a conduit, all you have to do is tie the string to your tail and crawl into the conduit.


----------



## Mr Zappa (Oct 21, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Being a rat does have its advantages. For instance, when you need to run a pull sting in a conduit, all you have to do is tie the string to your tail and crawl into the conduit.


 you dirty rat


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Mr Zappa said:


> you dirty rat


 









Is that the best James Cagney impersonation you got?​


----------



## ryanapplequist (Sep 19, 2009)

Peter D said:


> Being a rat does have its advantages. For instance, when you need to run a pull sting in a conduit, all you have to do is tie the string to your tail and crawl into the conduit.


 How do you tie a knot with those tiny little rat claws ?


----------



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

*where do you start*

One wire at a time @125.00/hour.


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

electro916 said:


> When I look at that wiring all I see is $$$$$$$:thumbsup:


This. :thumbsup:


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

you can even sell the copper if you redoit all. 
well at least in mexico
I get $8 for a kilogram of copper


----------



## Josue (Apr 25, 2010)

wildleg said:


> its hard to tell from the pictures just how many sticks of dynamite you would need to fix that.


 haha
mabey a ton jaja
or a huricane
:thumbup:


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Thats a mess, reminds me of one motel I rewired ......they had long term guest work off their rent .......I wish I took some pics.


----------



## pudge565 (Dec 8, 2007)

What is it will old threads being revived as of late?


----------



## madmaxx (Nov 12, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/Designer-Rat-Cat-Collar-Black/dp/B001PT9MOU

tie string on this and have rat run out of pipe. Grab rat and tie off string.


----------



## EJPHI (May 7, 2008)

I think I remember that episode. 

Maybe Moe, Curly, and Larry need to get back out there and finish the job.


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

Josue said:


> I get $8 for a kilogram of copper


 That just sounds illegal.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Hey how did you get into my high school! They tore that place down in 2007. You want to talk about a horrible mess the state demanded something be done about the building or they'd loose their accreditation. The school was over 100 years old with 5 additions.


----------



## electrictim510 (Sep 9, 2008)

my wife; "What kind of spider makes that kind of web." lol


----------

